# Montreal, Canada- any CCOs, leads?



## La_Belle (May 29, 2007)

Hello,

I was wondering if anybody knows of any CCOs, discounted stores, etc, which are in Montreal/close to Montreal (I don't mind travelling to US, if I have to- within a reasonable distance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).

Thank you!!!


----------

